# Flu jab



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,


I just had a question relating to the flu jab, which I know this year also includes protection against the H1N1 strain. I had my jab back in October and am breast feeding my little boy. Will he have some immunity form that jab passed on to him?


Also my daughter was given the vaccine last year. Will it still offer her some protection for this year?


Many thanks,


Sasha xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

In relation to the breast feeding I'm afraid I don't know how much if any immunity would be passed onto your wee boy. In children over 6 months the advice is that they only need to receive the trivalant seasonal flu vaccine if they are in a high risk category.

There will still be protection for your daughter after getting the vaccine last year. At the time it was developed they weren't sure just how long the H1N1 would confer immunity for (seasonal flu vaccines are repeated annually because the strain of flu varies each season). I have a vague recollection of reading that immunity was thought to last up to 3 years after the initial vaccination (but can't recall where I heard/read this)

Hopefully Hazel will know more about this than me and can advise more 

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The virologists at work are saying that if you have not been vaccinated since September 2010, then you are unlikely to be protected.

I do need to quiz them in person a bit more about this as I had the swine flu vaccine last year when I was pregnant before and the DOH document is saying that if you have been vaccinated against swine flu before you don't need to have it again.

Everyone seems to be telling me that I do need to have it again.

I will see what I can find out when I am next at work.


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Maz & Hazel. 


I too had the swine flu jab last year when I was pg so is it possible that some immunity from that could be passed on to my DS?


Hazel, congratulations on your pregnancy! I am so pleased for you especially after the sad loss of your little one last year.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

In relation to the breast feeding then it is unknown if immunity will pass to baby. The following are excerpts from the NHS Direct patient info leaflet for the 2010-11 seasonal flu vaccine:

_Breastfeeding:_
_We know from many years of experience that seasonal flu vaccines are safe for mothers to have while breastfeeding. Whether a breast fed infant receives influenza immunity via the milk isn't known because breastfed infants' immune system responses have not been tested. (1)._

_Recent work has shown that vaccinating pregnant women can protect the infant during the first few months of life when they are too young to have a vaccination within its licence_

Would therefore appear that DS may have had some immunity transferred but how long this will last isn't clear. If he isn't in a high risk category then I wouldn't worry as he wouldn't need to recive the seasonal flu vaccine anyway. If he is in a high risk category then GP would be calling him for vaccination at 6 months.

Hope this is of further use. Will wait and see what Hazel finds out from Virology at work in relation to revaccination in pregnancy 

Maz x


----------

